# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Për nderë të 100 vjetorit të ngjarjes më të lavdishme të historisë së Malësisë së Mad

## ismani

Për nderë të 100 vjetorit të ngjarjes më të lavdishme të historisë së Malësisë së Madhe  Kryengritjes së Malësisë së Madhe të vitit 1911, Këshilli organizativ për shënimin e këtij jubileu, me seli në Tuz, shpall:



KONKURS LETRAR


për krijimin më të mirë letrar në poezi (deri 50 vargje) dhe tregim të shkurtër (jo më të gjatë se 5 faqe, ose rreth 10 mijë karaktere pa spejsa).

Punimet duhet të mbërrijnë më së largu deri më 15 mars 2011 dhe të kenë motiv ose lidhje tematike me këtë ngjarje (pra, me Kryengritjen e Malësisë, të vitit 1911).

Punimet dërgohen përmes postës, në adresën

Shoqata ILLYRICUMI
( z. Nikollë Berishaj),
81206 Tuz
Mal i Zi  Monte Negro



ose në emailin: illyricumi@gmail.com

Punimet duhet të nënshkruhen me një shifër dhe jo me emrin e autorit. Ato duhet të jenë në gjuhën shqipe. Vetëm pasi juria të shpallë rezultatet (titujt e punimeve të shpërblyera) autorët do të dëshmojnë autorësinë, duke dërguar përsëri punimin e vet, por kësaj radhe të nënshkruar me emrin (dhe mbiemrin) e autorit. Këtë mund ta bëjnë përmes postës, ose postës elektronike. Punimet duhet të jenë të pabotuara deri më tani.

Tri krijimet më të suksesshme do të shpërblehen. Shpërblimet do tu dorëzohen autorëve në kuadrin e programeve të festimit, për çka do të njoftohen më hollësisht pasi të kumtohen rezultatet.

Përzgjedhjen e krijimeve më të mira do ta bëjë një juri profesionale.

Këshilli organizativ për shënimin e 100 vjetorit të Kryengritjes së Malësisë së Madhe
__________________

----------

